# SWF Man-12 birdnesting problems



## barnesj22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, does anyone have an SWF Man-12 that can assist me with this machine in any way. I've been having issues with birdnesting, cap embroidery, and so on. Purchased correct needles, backing, and thread for both shirts and caps. Can upper tension still be adjusted even if it has automatic tension built in the program.

I am currently using Wilcom Embroidery Studio E3 for digitizing.


----------



## husar (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry to ask you a question not related to your question but with a 12 needle machine do you ever wish it was 15 or 16 needles? Are you changing colors a lot? I'm debating between at 12 and 15 needle right now.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

It can be top or bottom tension or the bobbin hook is out of time. I would try tension on top can cause that problem. Do you have a tension gauge the bobbin should be set at 25 to 30. Top depends on the thread your using.


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Jake,

I'm an SWF Technician and would recommend ALWAYS CHECKING YOUR BOBBIN CASE TENSION FIRST. If you do not have a tension gauge then the easy way to adjust is by following this concept.

-Insert your bobbin going CLOCKWISE looking from the back (open) side.
- Pull the Bobbin Thread through the slit and under the tension plate.
- Do not wind it through the pigtail
- Hold the thread and let the bobbin case dangle.
- Concept: Spider going down a web
- When too Loose: The Bobbin Case (Spider) should not just droop down to the floor (Big cause for birds nesting) Means your bobbin case is TOO Loose

- When Too Tight: It will just hang there even when you bounce it up and down.

- Good Tension: When you slightly bounce it up and down about an inch, the bobbin case should droop down the same length.

To adjust there are 2 screws on the tension plate. Turn the bigger of the two screws slightly to make adjustment. A little turn goes a long way for bobbin cases so turn only about an 1/8 of a turn when adjusting.

Hope this helps! 
MY FIRST RESPONSE! (^_^) hahaa

Feel free to call me if its still birdsnesting
Joseph
213-278-2353


----------



## barnesj22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Joseph

Did that adjustment and ready to try.

Do you know much about the Man-12 model? With this model having self tensioning adjustment, can the upper tension still be adjusted?


----------



## barnesj22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Pat,

I am using polyester for hats. I believe that I have the correct bottom tension now. I need to figure out the upper tension. The Man-12 model that I have is supposed to be automatic. But I believe it can still be adjusted.


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

barnesj22 said:


> Thanks Joseph
> 
> Did that adjustment and ready to try.
> 
> Do you know much about the Man-12 model? With this model having self tensioning adjustment, can the upper tension still be adjusted?


The MAN 12 unit is Not a (auto) SELF tensioning unit. There are 2 tension dials. The smaller of the two which is at top of head is controlled by the panel. This tension should be adjusted first by goin into your needle settings. There is a tension tab on bottom of screen. You can individually set a tension for each needle (if youre using different types of thread on some needles) or set them all the same. The value is 1-10 or 1-20. This setting is by grams of pressure. Start from 2 and work your way up until you have the right tension. 
You should run an H test on different materials so you can make a cheat sheet for what tension works best for that material. 

The other (bigger tension) you can consider as your fine tuner. I adjust by feel but start by lifting the plastic cover right in front of the circle rail. Start by adjustingthat tension so its about 1/4-3/8 of aj inch away from the circular wheel(rail or blue felt) when you pull it back.


----------



## barnesj22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Joseph,
With this model I am not able to adjust the tension in the needle screen. It does not allow me to.


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

barnesj22 said:


> Hello Joseph,
> With this model I am not able to adjust the tension in the needle screen. It does not allow me to.


Do you have the touch screen panel? The original man 12 units have the touch screen panel. Send me a picture of the panel with the screen on and I'll see what kind you have.


----------

